# columbia tall boy



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Anybody tried the new columbia tall boy pump? I've pre ordered 1 through intex group because my back is killing me


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

brendon said:


> Anybody tried the new columbia tall boy pump? I've pre ordered 1 through intex group because my back is killing me


Never heard of such a thing!!
Need to look that up:thumbsup:


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

This looks like a great idea. It looks like you can attach the pump pedestal to the bucket to stabilize it, but I wonder if it gets a little tippy when the mud gets low in the bucket?


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

gopherstateguy said:


> This looks like a great idea. It looks like you can attach the pump pedestal to the bucket to stabilize it, but I wonder if it gets a little tippy when the mud gets low in the bucket?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdNwjBFFfcM

Check out the video, there is an adjustable bracket to adapt to all 5 gallon pails. looks pretty cool


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I got mine a couple weeks ago. Love it. A lot more stable than you would think and of course being Columbia it's top notch quality.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Hey Saska. What made you decide to get one?

I use my regular pump but usually leave the goose neck home. If I'm not filling the zook or boxes I'm using it to fill my compound tube. When the bucket is full I will often set it on a 2 foot bench to ease my back. But I'm always thinking that there has to be a better way. Thankfully I don't have the skills of Icerock or I might try doing something about it.


----------

